# coreutils

## shaulyn

Подскажите поставил пакет coreutils  думаю что он сможет показывать температуру процессора и другие поняв что этот пакет с этим не связан решил удалить его emerg -С coreutils. Теперь в системе ничего не работает, не могу установить ни один пакет все время разные ошибки, в самой системе пропали множесмтво утилит такие как rm cp и другие.

Первый вопрос как все исправить? можно ли просто развернуть опять пакет stage3 поверх как вариант?

Второй вопрос как искать пакеты, я не силен в англ.яз, скажем со словарем, так вот каки искать мне нужные программы для любой сферы? допустим я искал пакет для измерения температуры процессора или системы ввожу emerge --search desc "cpu system temperature sensor" и он выдает какие то программы но они все фуфло по сравнению с тем что выдает GOOGLE(на просторах интернета можно куда лучше программы и быстрее) а программу lm_sensor вообще не выдало(а гугл выдал) и почему такое короткое описание ко всем пакетам, буквально одно коротенькое  предложение. я просто пытаюсь понять вот как быть если нет интернета, как искать программы и выбрать ту которая тебе по душе...одно из критериев чтобы поменьше тянуло зависимостей и выполняла поставленные задачи

----------

## shaulyn

по первому вопросу понял что пакет coreutils это набор системных программ которые я удалил, не дождавшись тут помощи решил вопрос разархивирования пакета stage3 и настройкой конфигов(благо заранее скопировал их на home)

----------

## TigerJr

Пакет coreutils по-умолчанию установлен в stage3 он содержит таке важные утилитки как:

Стандартные файловые

```
/bin/chmod

/bin/cp

/bin/dd

/bin/dir

/bin/ls

/bin/mkdir

/bin/mv

/bin/rm

/bin/touch
```

Текстовые

```
/bin/cat

/bin/head

/bin/tail

/bin/sort

/bin/tr

/bin/wc

/bin/echo

/bin/grep
```

Если ты их удалил то большинство системных скриптов их использующие работать не будут, как ты это успел заметить. 

Можно было просто заного их установить emerge coreutils

----------

## shaulyn

так пробовал но уже не прокатило, удаление, копирование и другие нужные утилиты а точнее их отсутствие не давали их установить

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> (на просторах интернета можно куда лучше программы и быстрее)

 

Найди то - не знаю что, хм что-то он мне напоминает, нет смысла сравнивать в обьёмах дерево портов и интернет поисковик, я давно не испытывал таких проблем, к тому-же в портах всё разложено по-полочкам. 

Зайди в /usr/portage

Обнаружишь там разделы, sys-apps sys-power sys-process в них можно обнаружить названия программ, зайдёшь в папку - получишь описание программы(metadata.xml). Для удобного поиска по дереву я использую eix.

Что уж и говорить что при удалении coreutils ты не обратил внимания на предупреждение что пакет является частью системного профиля (Warning this package is part of your system profile !!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.)

----------

## shaulyn

Не было этого предупоеждения, я его сначала установил, потом понял что это утилита не показывает температуру и удалил и пошли все проблемы...т.е эта пакет ус ановился поверх уже установленных cp rm cat и т.д и поэтому не было никаких предупреждений...

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> Не было этого предупоеждения, я его сначала установил, потом понял что это утилита не показывает температуру и удалил и пошли все проблемы...т.е эта пакет ус ановился поверх уже установленных cp rm cat и т.д и поэтому не было никаких предупреждений...

 

В данный момент я переустановил coreutils, и пытаюсь удалить:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mx ~ # emerge -C coreutils
> 
> * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use
> ...

 

----------

